# Importing a motorcycle from UK to Canada



## johnwhelan (Jan 23, 2009)

Can anyone give us some advice regarding bringing a motorcycle from the UK to Canada? It is only 4 years old and the regulations seem to suggest that the motorcycle must be at least 15 years old to allow it to be imported. Would appreciate any help anyone can give.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

johnwhelan said:


> Can anyone give us some advice regarding bringing a motorcycle from the UK to Canada? It is only 4 years old and the regulations seem to suggest that the motorcycle must be at least 15 years old to allow it to be imported. Would appreciate any help anyone can give.


I tried googling for the information but was unsuccessful. However I don't believe the 15 year rule applies to motorcycles, just to cars. You should contact a international moving company as they will know the definitive answer for you.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> I tried googling for the information but was unsuccessful. However I don't believe the 15 year rule applies to motorcycles, just to cars. You should contact a international moving company as they will know the definitive answer for you.



You need to get it converted to left hand drive. LOL

Sorry could not help myself.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxBob Loblah (Mar 9, 2010)

*MOTORCYCLES ARE LEFT-HAND DRIVE......with Bob Loblah*



telcoman said:


> You need to get it converted to left hand drive. LOLSorry could not help myself.


09Mar10Sorry, Bob Loblah just could not help himself either......ALL MOTORCYCLES ARE LEFT-HAND DRIVE.Bob Loblah


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

johnwhelan said:


> Can anyone give us some advice regarding bringing a motorcycle from the UK to Canada? It is only 4 years old and the regulations seem to suggest that the motorcycle must be at least 15 years old to allow it to be imported. Would appreciate any help anyone can give.


John,

I looked into this myself as I (had) a harley so thought that being an American bike it would be easy! It unfortunately is not and there are a lot of restriction unless it is of classic status. Even the HOG (Harley club) were not able to help me and they move bikes out to the USA all the time. By the time you look at adding shipping costs etc unless the bike is really special to you I would say sell it and use the money to buy one when you get over. prices are a bit cheaper (once the exchange rate sorts itself out) so you should get a slightly better bike for the money.

Regards

Ian


----------

